# Self Employed in UK...Want to move to Australia!



## simplyjen (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm very new at this and have loads of questions but will just start with a few....

1, My partner is a brick layer by trade but works (self employed) as a general builder. So, this is the first stumbling block (I think)! I've read so many posts on this site and got a bit confused. Everything I've read wants employer references etc for the skill assessment, but technically my partner doesn't have an employer. He does work alongside my dad though so could my dad provide the 'references' although Jamie is not actually employed by him? Previous to this Jamie was an 'on-site' brick layer (roughly 2-3 years ago) and employed by a company. He no longer wishes to be self employed so would be looking for an employer in Australia. 

2, I've done a few of the skill assessments on different websites and the brick laying trade is on the MODL (I think that's what it's called) and so according to those assessments (taking into account all the other factors i.e age, education etc) we would qualify for an independant skilled migrant visa (175) - is this a relatively good way to go if we qualify in reality?

3, I know every case is different, but can anyone give a rough guide of how long the process, start to finish would take? Literally from filling in your name on your first form to actually being granted a visa?

4, (Sorry, I thought I could cut down the questions but I'm getting carried away!) If I am 'piggy-backing' on Jamie's visa as his partner am I entitled to any less than he? I.e if by some horrendous turn of fate we split up am I no longer allowed to remain in Australia on the visa I entered by? This isn't something either of us are thinking will happen, but I'd like to be sure from the start. But also if I don't actually have my own visa would I be able to leave and enter the country by myself? My occupation is also on the MODL and so in theory we could apply separately, but then that's twice the visa costs!

5, Our initial plan was to leave the UK in August 2009 and travel 'round the world for 12 months and then to obtain a 12 month working holiday visa in August 2010. It had been suggested to us (by a friend who is an AUS citizen) that we try to apply for a 175 visa whilst in Australia on a WHV - is this an option or a bit risky? Furthermore, if we still plan on travelling should be apply before we leave in the hope that by the time we return to the UK our visa application would almost be complete (or not judging by some of the things I've read), or do we really need to be here in the UK whilst the process is ticking over? This also affects the time in occupation for the last 12 months, but if we do a WHV then affects time in occupation for the past 24 months.

Ok, I'm sorry for the essay but really hope someone can help!! 

Jen xx P.s sorry if any of the questions are silly / obvious!! xx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

simplyjen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm very new at this and have loads of questions but will just start with a few....


Welcome to the forum!



simplyjen said:


> 1, My partner is a brick layer by trade but works (self employed) as a general builder. So, this is the first stumbling block (I think)! I've read so many posts on this site and got a bit confused. Everything I've read wants employer references etc for the skill assessment, but technically my partner doesn't have an employer. He does work alongside my dad though so could my dad provide the 'references' although Jamie is not actually employed by him? Previous to this Jamie was an 'on-site' brick layer (roughly 2-3 years ago) and employed by a company. He no longer wishes to be self employed so would be looking for an employer in Australia.


My husband was self employed as a gardener - he supplied clients references and that was fine. The references detailed exactly what he had done for each client. 



simplyjen said:


> 2, I've done a few of the skill assessments on different websites and the brick laying trade is on the MODL (I think that's what it's called) and so according to those assessments (taking into account all the other factors i.e age, education etc) we would qualify for an independant skilled migrant visa (175) - is this a relatively good way to go if we qualify in reality?


The skilled independent visa takes longer but means you can live anywhere and do anything you want to once you are approved. Some people would rather get here quicker and have the option of sponsorship and so often come over on a temporary visa with employer sponsorship. They have to stay with that sponsor for two years (usually) but feel more secure with a job. It's a personal choice. 



simplyjen said:


> 3, I know every case is different, but can anyone give a rough guide of how long the process, start to finish would take? Literally from filling in your name on your first form to actually being granted a visa?


It really does depend - it took us about 2 years for the skilled independent including the time for the skills assessment. 

If you search through the forum I know that there are brickies who are in the process of coming over. 


simplyjen said:


> 4, (Sorry, I thought I could cut down the questions but I'm getting carried away!) If I am 'piggy-backing' on Jamie's visa as his partner am I entitled to any less than he? I.e if by some horrendous turn of fate we split up am I no longer allowed to remain in Australia on the visa I entered by? This isn't something either of us are thinking will happen, but I'd like to be sure from the start. But also if I don't actually have my own visa would I be able to leave and enter the country by myself? My occupation is also on the MODL and so in theory we could apply separately, but then that's twice the visa costs!


If you are the second applicant and you split up then by rights you can be deported. Also the visa tends to stipulate that he has to enter the before you (or at the same time) which is what our skilled independent visa said. 

I wouldn't bother applying separately unless you really didn't think you were going to make it together, and if your relationship is rocky then it's probably not a good idea to migrate since it can get stressful with the visa and the move. 



simplyjen said:


> 5, Our initial plan was to leave the UK in August 2009 and travel 'round the world for 12 months and then to obtain a 12 month working holiday visa in August 2010. It had been suggested to us (by a friend who is an AUS citizen) that we try to apply for a 175 visa whilst in Australia on a WHV - is this an option or a bit risky? Furthermore, if we still plan on travelling should be apply before we leave in the hope that by the time we return to the UK our visa application would almost be complete (or not judging by some of the things I've read), or do we really need to be here in the UK whilst the process is ticking over? This also affects the time in occupation for the last 12 months, but if we do a WHV then affects time in occupation for the past 24 months.


You need to have certain experience in your profession to apply for a visa and some visas say that you have to have worked in the professional for so much time recently. You'd need to check the visa you were applying for before deciding on that plan. 

Have you thought about contacting an agent? The first consultation is usually free and we have 4 agents on the forum - pc, Liana Allen, Alan Collett, and SOMV. If you search on their user names you can contact them through the link in the their signatures.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## simplyjen (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for your help!! When writing the question about whether we should apply separately I could hear the "if you think you're going to split up you shouldn't be applying" (haha) response was ringing through my head...although I am very confident we wont be splitting up, you never actually know for sure and I just wanted to get a feel for where I'd stand (if I thought we'd split up I'd apply for us in my name hehe). But it also linked in to leaving the country after we actually arrived as we wont necessarily be coming back to the UK at the same times, so if I were to come back here for just a few weeks would it be a bit complicated for me to get back in to Australia by myself?

The info for the references was exactly what I was looking for, thank you very much!! I'm sure there are a lot of customers we can contact. That's definitely put my mind at rest!

Thank you also for the info on the agents, I hadn't actually realised there were people out there specifically to help with this sort of thing (they make it so easy for people to come top the UK in my naivety I just thought the rest of the world could be the same. Oops!). I will write down my questions and try and get in touch!

Many thanks, Jen xx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Once you have been approved for a visa then you both have visas in your passport and after the initial entry you can come and go as you please until the visa has run out (even permanent visas have a date on them and after that you have to apply for a Return Resident Visa BEFORE you leave Oz to make sure you can get back in). 
At least that's how it works on the skilled independent visa. 

I was in the USA on my own earlier this year (the first time I had left Oz since arriving in July 2007) and had no problem getting back in  

We used an agent to get in and thought they were worth the money, but others have done it on their own and don't feel the same 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## simplyjen (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for that Kaz, I was having visions of being stuck at the airport! Hehe.

I've had a look at the Vetassess website and just wondered if that was a route you had to go through? The section on self-employed applicants and evidence was a bit daunting. Jamie is a self employed builder and works by word-of-mouth (as I think we're one of the last places in the UK to still have a lot of building work and regeneration going on) so has no business registration details, accountant (although I have a friend who's an accountant so she may be able to go through his books and give a statement from that - I guess you would say I am his (seriously-under-qualified-for-the-job) accountant!), no lawyer as one has never been needed and no "photographs of company signs and vehicles". Are the main things the proof NI stamp paid and details of earnings and tax paid? 

It looks as though we have until the end of Jan to apply for the April assessments though so that's a decent amount of time to get this stuff sussed!

Sorry if I sound a bit naive - I'm only 23 and do not know anyone who's done this (apart from a friend who left on a WHV a few years ago but she avoided all this by applying for an Australian defacto visa through her Australian visa) - so this is a bit like my 'soundboard'.

Many thanks for your help!! jen x


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

There are different assessments for different trades and my husband is a gardener. 

My husband also received work through word of mouth too, but he did have an accountant for his self assessment returns. 

If you search for bricklayers or brickies in this forum then you'll find more specific info. 

We didn't know anyone who had moved country either although we are quite a bit older


----------

